
Simple anomaly detection for metrics with a weekly pattern - iliasfl
https://medium.com/@iliasfl/data-science-tricks-simple-anomaly-detection-for-metrics-with-a-weekly-pattern-2e236970d77
======
jhund
I'm wondering if there is added value in replacing the proposed simple alarm
function with control charts:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Control_chart](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Control_chart)

~~~
maldeh
The criticisms leveled against control charts in the wiki again elucidate a
common problem with the state of statistics today. If experts, who have
thought long and hard about the philosophical implications of likelihood
versus significance, cannot reach any consensus, then how do we teach
experimenters or engineers to correctly apply practical statistical tests or
draw the right kind of inferences?

------
SixSigma
In Six Sigma we track stability using what is known as "The 7 Run Rule" [1]

Not only do you want to see spikes but also unusual activity that suggests
further investigation is warranted.

[1] [https://www.qimacros.com/control-chart/stability-analysis-
co...](https://www.qimacros.com/control-chart/stability-analysis-control-
chart-rules/)

------
d0ugie
I'm looking to use machine learning somehow to get a baseline of weekly
listener activity of the scanner feeds on broadcastify in order to spot
anomalies of potential newsworthy events. This is motivation that what I have
in mind is doable.

